# 2014 Rogue Air Conditioning Failure at high speeds



## powens26 (Aug 27, 2017)

Ever since I took my Rogue in for a software upgrade I have been having trouble with the air conditioner cutting out after driving for about 20 minutes at highways speeds. The compressor seems to still be working but I get no cool air from the vents. Once I get back into the city it begins working again. They have changed all the sensors and I have had it into the shop 4 times. The dealership is stumped. Anyone else have this issue and is there a solution?


----------

